# Best newbie hill climbs near Roseville?



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

I am looking for the best beginner hill climbs in the Roseville area...

I know people ride up Salmon Falls Rd and also Auburn Folsom.... But I have never ridden either of these and I am not sure if they are good for beginners such as myself. Also, I am not sure if there are any that are safer than others, but riding up Auburn-Folsom Rd kind of freaks me out.

So I am hoping people can give me some routes w/ starting and ending points and stats (distance, maybe vertical feet) and an idea of how intense the ride is???? 


Thanks


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

My first hill was the climb on the ARBT from Folsom up to the Folsom Lake. Ride down it and then you have to go back up it to get home!

But seriously, you just need to get out and ride. Explore the area up to Auburn and down to Folsom. Lots of stuff in between that will get you started.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Head toward Auburn, lots of climbs of different types in between Roseville and Auburn. Some of my Favorites are Indian Hill Rd, English Colony Rd, Baxter Grade, Chili Hill rd, Folsom Road into Auburn, and Ridge Rd. That should get ya started.


----------



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

JoelS said:


> My first hill was the climb on the ARBT from Folsom up to the Folsom Lake. Ride down it and then you have to go back up it to get home!
> .


I have ridden that a couple of times now... I want something a bit steeper.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

You ought to come ride with me. I'll give you steeper... 

Iron Point is a good 9-10% grade. There's one off Sophia that hits 14% and some stretches up there on that ridge that get to 18%.


----------

